# Pipe lot opinions needed.



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Going to have to lean on some of you more experienced pipers on this one. I have a line on this lot of pipes for 50 bucks from someone local. There's 14 of them here and I'm told they are from the 80's. Does anything stand out to you guys value wise? I know that the value of a pipe is in what someone is willing to pay for it, but I just don't know enough about them. The women selling them doesn't know either. Think this is worth it?









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I see at least one Peterson’s with the spigot system, fishtailed vulcanite and at least one if not more Savinelli. 

I can’t say anything about the Savinelli but that Peterson’s bent billiard would justify the $50 but it should be stamped clearly as C&P on the metallic ring. The vulcanite stem will surely need some cleaning up, which isn’t a big deal, you can use toothpaste. Be sure that the tops of the bowls are not burnt to a crisp. Check the stems that they pull out and are not cracked. The guy looks like he rotated a lot. I like that pipe stand in the back. 

Sure some of the pipes will be junk but I would inspect them and probably buy them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Champagne InHand said:


> I see at least one Peterson's with the spigot system, fishtailed vulcanite and at least one if not more Savinelli.
> 
> I can't say anything about the Savinelli but that Peterson's bent billiard would justify the $50 but it should be stamped clearly as C&P on the metallic ring. The vulcanite stem will surely need some cleaning up, which isn't a big deal, you can use toothpaste. Be sure that the tops of the bowls are not burnt to a crisp. Check the stems that they pull out and are not cracked. The guy looks like he rotated a lot. I like that pipe stand in the back.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. That helps a lot. I'll see if I can get the stand too.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

BUY EM!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

I see a couple I'd buy from you for at least 20 each.  buy them and don't look back. That spotted Billiard in the back looks alot like JohnBrody15 recent estate purchase.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> BUY EM!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Beat me by that much.... (best Maxwell Smart voice)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If you want them sanitized and cleaned and polished. I'll do it for the low, low price of 0.00.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> If you want them sanitized and cleaned and polished. I'll do it for the low, low price of 0.00.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the offer Dino, I wouldn't let you don't for nothing though. Looks like I'm going to go pick them up today at 10:30. I'll report back with pictures later.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Sometimes deals fall into your lap....I'd buy em up!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

No doubt.. At that price you can't beat it. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Ok, I pulled the trigger and just got back from picking them up. Here's the background. The lady I bought these from buys storage lockers. She pulled this bundle all in one leather bag out of a locker she recently purchased along with a really large pipe stand (it looked nice too). I would have gotten it, but I think they put too much emphasis and price on the stand and not enough on the pipes. Apparently this locker had not been opened since the 80's. The picture of the Olympic pipe below that was in the bag I think validates the story. The other picture is of an unmarked briar that looks awesome. Seeing multiple pipes from Venturi, Savenelli, Whitehall, Casseloni, Peterson, GBD London 1970?, etc. Hopefully I did good here. Going to do more research, but if anyone has any opinions or info, feel free to chime in.
















Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Oh...those are junk.....I feel bad and a m willing to pay you the 50 plus shipping to send them to me.....





Dude you scored!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Are those painted briar or venturi pipes? Either way do not use a heavy hand when cleaning them..

If it's painted briar, they were painted for a reason.. The paint is not thick.. Do not give them a salt treatment, the alcohol will fubar the paint.The grain usually sucks and they have alot of filler. I ruined one when I started doing these. Had a bunch of filler. Think it was about 6+ holes filled. I just tossed it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Are those painted briar or venturi pipes? Either way do not use a heavy hand when cleaning them..
> 
> If it's painted briar, they were painted for a reason.. The paint is not thick.. Do not give them a salt treatment, the alcohol will fubar the paint.The grain usually sucks and they have alot of filler. I ruined one when I started doing these. Had a bunch of filler. Think it was about 6+ holes filled. I just tossed it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


The colored ones say Venturi on the side if that means anything.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MattT said:


> The colored ones say Venturi on the side if that means anything.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


"Space age" plastic from the seventies.. Great pipes. You can literally clean em in the sink or dishwasher. They have a carbonized inner bowl, so don't ream them. They compare them to meer as far as not ghosting.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Digging a little deeper, the 1970 GBD has my interest, a older Medico Onyx, and a couple of 70/80's Grabows. The Peterson is a meer. Still looking into that one.






























Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

This collection is a trip down memory lane-it's literally a pipe-smoking time capsule. I recall smoking pipes with smaller bowls in the 80s and, as Nick @Alrightdriver can attest, treating pipes as tools not collectibles. It will be interesting to hear which pipes you decide to hold onto and how they smoke. I'm betting they will require a lot of cleanup but will smoke really well.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

What a score!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Very cool score!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

You did good. The Peterson meer is worth what you paid by itself, the GDB should be a good burner also.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

That's awesome! Nice pick up!


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Here they are...




































































































Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

I've got a decent understanding so far of what is here. Anyone wants to add info, feel free. I'm really not sure what I'm going to do with all of these...From the top on down
Grabow Free Hand 02
Whitehall Leather
Grabow Lake Placid Briar
Whitehall Meerschaum Lined
Grabow Color Duke
Medico Onyx
Whitehall Meerschaum Lined
Casseloni Suprema
T. Christiano ???
Venturi Bent
Venturi Straight
Savenelli Dry System 260
Peterson Meerschaum
GBD 76

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Lots of great pipes there! I love the Casseloni and GBD.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice, I like the GBD and the Whitehall lined meer.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Great score.....

That grabow color duke looks sharp. I wonder what kind of finish is on it. The first grabow has a really nice shape as well.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

UBC03 said:


> "Space age" plastic from the seventies.. Great pipes. You can literally clean em in the sink or dishwasher. They have a carbonized inner bowl, so don't ream them. They compare them to meer as far as not ghosting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I have one of those as well. Mines was a new old stock in a blisterpack. Only isssue with is it can get a little hot to hold,


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

huffer33 said:


> Lots of great pipes there! I love the Casseloni and GBD.


That's the two I've been eyeing from the lot.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Started the cleaning today.. Sorry I'm just getting to it.. Haven't had time to breathe all week..

Meer and meer lined don't get salted. Also the leather wrapped will dry out if any alcohol gets on it..I'll thoroughly clean em but no salt treatment for those.. But all the stems came off without incident.

I'll mud that one with the crack in the bottom..that's about all I can do..
















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I missed this thread first go around. But I think I see a Stanwell the that I'd like to have, if these are for sale. It's the one closest to the stand in the photo in the OP. If not a Stanwell, still a very similar design to one I have that I broke. LMK


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

It’s saintly that you are doing this Dino. Nice job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> It's saintly that you are doing this Dino. Nice job.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No biggie..now I've gotta get mine done one of these days.lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Champagne InHand said:


> It's saintly that you are doing this Dino. Nice job.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dino's the man! It won't go unrewarded....

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

UBC03 said:


> Started the cleaning today.. Sorry I'm just getting to it.. Haven't had time to breathe all week..
> 
> Meer and meer lined don't get salted. Also the leather wrapped will dry out if any alcohol gets on it..I'll thoroughly clean em but no salt treatment for those.. But all the stems came off without incident.
> 
> ...


Dino, I assume the stems are soaking in alcohol. Does that help with oxidation or only with dissolving the traces of tobacco?

I agree with @Champagne InHand, this is incredibly generous on your part. It confirms the old adage: if you want to get something done, give it to a busy person! :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> Dino, I assume the stems are soaking in alcohol. Does that help with oxidation or only with dissolving the traces of tobacco?
> 
> I agree with @Champagne InHand, this is incredibly generous on your part. It confirms the old adage: if you want to get something done, give it to a busy person! :vs_cool:


I think it's probably bleach or Oxy-Clean that there soaking in, it will bring most of the oxidation to the surface so that it can be removed.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I think it's probably bleach or Oxy-Clean that there soaking in, it will bring most of the oxidation to the surface so that it can be removed.


Thanks Nathan. What do you use to clean and polish the stems after they've soaked? I know you've published your method previously but I could use a quick refresher. I've tried using toothpaste and a toothbrush and a Mr Clean "eraser" sponge. The best thing I've found is obsidian oil but that doesn't get them "like new."


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> Thanks Nathan. What do you use to clean and polish the stems after they've soaked? I know you've published your method previously but I could use a quick refresher. I've tried using toothpaste and a toothbrush and a Mr Clean "eraser" sponge. The best thing I've found is obsidian oil but that doesn't get them "like new."


I use the micro-mesh sanding pads, I start with 1500 and work up to 12000. I think Dino has buffers set up with different grits of polishing compounds, it's a lot faster. I do use a buffing pad on a drill press for the final polish, the compound on this one is the white diamond, it gives it that mirror shine.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> I missed this thread first go around. But I think I see a Stanwell the that I'd like to have, if these are for sale. It's the one closest to the stand in the photo in the OP. If not a Stanwell, still a very similar design to one I have that I broke. LMK


I think the one you're referring to is the Grabow Free Hand. If you're interested, I'm sure we can work something out.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Talking with a second person now about purchasing this lot. It seems I've developed a real problem. Anything stand out to you guys?









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

MattT said:


> I think the one you're referring to is the Grabow Free Hand. If you're interested, I'm sure we can work something out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

MattT said:


> Talking with a second person now about purchasing this lot. It seems I've developed a real problem. Anything stand out to you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if its another 50$ deal, I'd be all over that like a fat kid on a pop tart. Especially given the 20 stand and humidor look to be in good condition.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Hickorynut said:


> if its another 50$ deal, I'd be all over that like a fat kid on a pop tart. Especially given the 20 stand and humidor look to be in good condition.


I agree about the rack, especially if it's $50. I would be more cautious about acquiring too many so-so pipes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Can’t really tell anything about the pipes in that picture other than there’s at least 4 with heavily oxidized vulcanite stems


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Tonight the get rinsed and an alcohol scrub. This is not quite a full day after salting and diluted Clorox soak..

So far the hardest part was removing decade old paper/balsa filters, before soaking..

Tomorrow I will start the wet sanding to remove oxidation.

Figured these posts will keep Matt updated and give yunz guys that wanna refurbish pipes a look at the process.
















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Tonight the get rinsed and an alcohol scrub. This is not quite a full day after salting and diluted Clorox soak..
> 
> So far the hardest part was removing decade old paper/balsa filters, before soaking..
> 
> ...


Thanks for keeping me updated on the process Dino. Again,I really appreciate it.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> Tonight the get rinsed and an alcohol scrub. This is not quite a full day after salting and diluted Clorox soak..
> 
> So far the hardest part was removing decade old paper/balsa filters, before soaking..
> 
> ...


For the salt do you use the big crystal kosher stuff like you would bribe a turkey in? Is the purpose to draw out all the nasty old smells as well as have a bit of abrasive when you scrap it out? I think that's easier than baking soda that would be similar ridding any fungus that might have taken up residence in the cake.

Good stuff to note.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> For the salt do you use the big crystal kosher stuff like you would bribe a turkey in? Is the purpose to draw out all the nasty old smells as well as have a bit of abrasive when you scrap it out? I think that's easier than baking soda that would be similar ridding any fungus that might have taken up residence in the cake.
> 
> Good stuff to note.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya large kosher salt.. Ya it helps deghost from tobaccos past...

I remove the excess cake before I salt them... None off these needed it. The layer of cake was dime thin or less... I don't use a reamer if it can be avoided. I use fine grit sandpaper on a pencil.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Tenons are scrubbed out with alcohol.. Stems also.. Rest assured none is the previous owners funk remains..

Tomorrow or Wednesday will be buffing day... 

Only one issue.. A screw tenon was rotted away. Guessing because the filter was left in it all these years.. Fortunately I have a stockpile of stems, screws, and assorted vintage replacement parts..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Tenons are scrubbed out with alcohol.. Stems also.. Rest assured none is the previous owners funk remains..
> 
> Tomorrow or Wednesday will be buffing day...
> 
> ...


I'm seriously enjoying watching this process. Learning something too...

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Okay, so I just picked up a second lot. Will post pics soon. At first glance, there are a couple of Kaywoodie pipes, International Selection, Hilson Fantasia, Dr Hardy, etc. Got a nice stand with them too...

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

So here's purchase #2. Probably going to end up putting most of these in the WTS section soon, but I couldn't help myself for the price. I've got a pretty good understanding on what I have now and their value after much research but please feel free to add info.

Back story: Lady I purchased them from locally says the belonged to her Grandfather. She says he was in the Navy and while touring, he would purchase pipes along the way. She dates them from around the 70's. 

From the top on down:

Pipe Stand (Obviously)
English Estates International Selection Rough Paneled Billiard
Yorkshire Algerian Briar
Kaywoodie Super Grain 12B
L'Aiglon Eaglet Leather Wrapped Bulldog
The Pipe by Venturi
Hilson Fantasia 36 Meer Lined
Dr Grabow Viscount 37L
Dr Hardy B336
Sterling Silver Decorated Briar (Hunting Dog)


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt, it seems you have an eye for vintage pipes!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Latest progress.. I wet sanded the stems to remove the chatter marks. And the lines from the stem molds. It's a time consuming process and my least favorite part. Luckily no bite throughs.

Buffed the bowls and added their first coat of wax. 3-4 more coats and they'll be lookin good..If you're doing this on your own rusricated pipes need extra attention. Wax, then go with a q- tip to remove the wax in all the pits and designs. Luckily I bought a variable speed Dremel with an oversized flannel buffing wheel.

Got some pre Christmas running around to do and I'll try to get the stems buffed tonight.. I got up pretty early today so I found a few hours to put in on these.

Again Matt, sorry about it taking longer than I thought. Apparently I'm needed when she goes shopping( or maybe it's just my debit card that's needed)























Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice work Dino!


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Latest progress.. I wet sanded the stems to remove the chatter marks. And the lines from the stem molds. It's a time consuming process and my least favorite part. Luckily no bite throughs.
> 
> Buffed the bowls and added their first coat of wax. 3-4 more coats and they'll be lookin good..If you're doing this on your own rusricated pipes need extra attention. Wax, then go with a q- tip to remove the wax in all the pits and designs. Luckily I bought a variable speed Dremel with an oversized flannel buffing wheel.
> 
> ...


You've got nothing to be sorry for. You're doing me a huge favor and you can take as much time as you damn well please. Looking really good though. I'm excited to see how they come out. I've got some before pics, so the side by side will show the difference. Some great charity work you're doing here Dino. Can't thank you enough and I promise that whatever the outcome with these be, this WILL be remembered.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MattT said:


> You've got nothing to be sorry for. You're doing me a huge favor and you can take as much time as you damn well please.  Looking really good though. I'm excited to see how they come out. I've got some before pics, so the side by side will show the difference. Some great charity work you're doing here Dino. Can't thank you enough and I promise that whatever the outcome with these be, this WILL be remembered.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


My original time frame was having a few hours a day committed to these.. Forgot about Christmas craziness..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Big big lesson for pipe smokers here: keep your pipes clean, don't nibble at the bits, trim the cake, treat the vulcanite with something to prevent oxidation, brush out the draught hole, don't piss off Dino!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Piper said:


> Big big lesson for pipe smokers here: keep your pipes clean, don't nibble at the bits, trim the cake, treat the vulcanite with something to prevent oxidation, brush out the draught hole, don't piss off Dino!


And the flame goes IN the bowl..not on the rim. This guy had short arms. Every pipe is scorched on the stem side of the bowl.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

UBC03 said:


> And the flame goes IN the bowl..not on the rim. This guy had short arms. Every pipe is scorched on the stem side of the bowl.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


:vs_laugh: Bill Burr. I'm telling' ya.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> And the flame goes IN the bowl..not on the rim. This guy had short arms. Every pipe is scorched on the stem side of the bowl.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


In wharfs to getting scorch marks on the top...
So much easier said than done, especially in windy places.

I would have to buy one of those thin, long lighters to not get a bit of char on my pipes. Besides I bought them for me. Of their sold to somebody after I'm gone they can "hot rod" them or restore them to any condition they please.

I personally will be hunting for NOS vulcanite stems, even if they cost a pretty penny. That said I like breaking in new things then nodding them to my pleasure points.

If you love vintage, then you should learn the craft as you go. Or pay the restoration specialists. Learning the craft let's you think about making your own stuff one day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Dino knows where I'm going with this. I'm getting inspired.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Put the second and third coats of wax on most. Waiting for the filler too dry on a couple bad bite(beyond chatter) marks. I couldn't sand em out because it would of left a paper thin amount of material and Matt woulda been into the airway in about 3 bowls of clenching. Replaced a screw tenon that was rotted away. Waiting for that to set. 

Again it usually doesn't take this long but between work and catching every funk that comes down the highway it's taking forever. But they are looking good..pics will follow shortly.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

UBC03 said:


> Put the second and third coats of wax on most. Waiting for the filler too dry on a couple bad bite(beyond chatter) marks. I couldn't sand em out because it would of left a paper thin amount of material and Matt woulda been into the airway in about 3 bowls of clenching. Replaced a screw tenon that was rotted away. Waiting for that to set.
> 
> Again it usually doesn't take this long but between work and catching every funk that comes down the highway it's taking forever. But they are looking good..pics will follow shortly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


This sure is a laborious and painstaking job.....in other words, I'm unlikely to try it .....but if I did .... what do you use for filler on a black vulcanite stem?:smile2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Piper said:


> This sure is a laborious and painstaking job.....in other words, I'm unlikely to try it .....but if I did .... what do you use for filler on a black vulcanite stem?:smile2:


It's a super glue I found at a craft store. It's doesn't harden like and flake off like regular super glue. I scuff the stem then apply it. It takes a minimum of three days to set up. It wet sands smooth and buffs out pretty nice. Actual bite throughs are a way bigger pita..you have to apply the glue with a pipe cleaner inserted, then remove it when the glue's set up enough to hold its shape but not set up enough that you can't get the cleaner out.. I tossed a couple stems in the beginning that became permanently attached to the cleaners.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

UBC03 said:


> It's a super glue I found at a craft store. It's doesn't harden like and flake off like regular super glue. I scuff the stem then apply it. It takes a minimum of three days to set up. It wet sands smooth and buffs out pretty nice. Actual bite throughs are a way bigger pita..you have to apply the glue with a pipe cleaner inserted, then remove it when the glue's set up enough to hold its shape but not set up enough that you can't get the cleaner out.. I tossed a couple stems in the beginning that became permanently attached to the cleaners.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks. Do you happen to recall the name of the super-glue? I'd like to see if I can order it online.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Piper said:


> This sure is a laborious and painstaking job.....in other words, I'm unlikely to try it .....but if I did .... what do you use for filler on a black vulcanite stem?:smile2:


As for laborious.. If the pipe has no issues (chatter marks, charred bowls, cracks). I can get a pipe done in about an hour or so. Not counting salt treatment and sterilizing.

My pipes take less time because I'm not worried about ruining someone else's stuff. I can put more pressure on the buffing to get out the chatter marks and general funk that builds up on bowls over years of use. If I burn it I just strip it and restain it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> As for laborious.. If the pipe has no issues (chatter marks, charred bowls, cracks). I can get a pipe done in about an hour or so. Not counting salt treatment and sterilizing.
> 
> My pipes take less time because I'm not worried about ruining someone else's stuff. I can put more pressure on the buffing to get out the chatter marks and general funk that builds up on bowls over years of use. If I burn it I just strip it and restain it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sounds like you've worked your ass off on them. Sorry for that, I had no idea how much goes into it. Good things to take note of for potential purchases in the future though. Can't wait to see how they turn out.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Do many places sell replacement stems? Curious for my Peterson’s and such with vulcanite. I’m sure it costs half the price of a new pipe or more. I just didn’t know if you could buy from the maker in some cases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> Do many places sell replacement stems? Curious for my Peterson's and such with vulcanite. I'm sure it costs half the price of a new pipe or more. I just didn't know if you could buy from the maker in some cases.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get all my stuff from JH Lowe's.. He's great and will walk you through stuff to make sure you're ordering what you need.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@MattT

Rubbed the bowls with rum to sweeten em..then they'll get one more buffing and mailed out Monday..freakin finally, right?

If you notice the lack of that venturi, the screw tenon was shot, I didn't have any replacements to fit it. So I replaced it with the sister pipe to the medico onyx.

They look pretty good. Couple deep chatter marks I couldn't fill. I don't think it's warm enough in my garage for the filler to set up.

And the briar with the bad bowl is meer lined and it's busted up pretty bad. They're glued in so I advise against smoking it. Who knows what type of glue was used. It's lookin like a beautiful display pipe.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh ya..pic

The Olympic pipe it's painted. Didn't do much to its other than clean the stem, tenon and a little hand cleaning.. It's really cool and I didn't want to remove the logo with the buffer. Which would be my luck..









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

The color of that Grabow on the top turned out freaking sweet. The Sav looks really nice too. Can't wait to see them. You've got me looking into restoring pipes now.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MattT said:


> The color of that Grabow on the top turned out freaking sweet. The Sav looks really nice too. Can't wait to see them. You've got me looking into restoring pipes now.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


You really don't need all the buffers and crap. It just makes it easier.. A variable speed dremel with a bunch of flannel wheels would work.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> You really don't need all the buffers and crap. It just makes it easier.. A variable speed dremel with a bunch of flannel wheels would work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I have a Dremel and a buffer at work, would just need to get the pads and stuff though.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MattT said:


> I have a Dremel and a buffer at work, would just need to get the pads and stuff though.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


Make sure their the flannel sheets that AREN'T stitched .. if the buffers have adjustable speeds that's also a bonus.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Oh ya..pic
> 
> The Olympic pipe it's painted. Didn't do much to its other than clean the stem, tenon and a little hand cleaning.. It's really cool and I didn't want to remove the logo with the buffer. Which would be my luck..
> 
> ...


That is an amazing transformation - looks like a lot of work too!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

:vs_cool:I originally advised @MattT to be cautious. I was wrong. Amazing work @UBC03.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Great work @UBC03. Looks fantastic.


----------



## SavageJak (Nov 23, 2017)

If you ever feel like parting with that Whitehall Leather, just say the word! That's a real looker.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

First of all, let me say that Dino did an absolutely beautiful job with these! They really turned out nice and better than I expected. To top it off, he sent me some wax and Frog Morton's for "patiently waiting". A super kind and inspiring deed that will not go unpunished...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Glad they turned out ok.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia (Aug 5, 2017)

MattT said:


> First of all, let me say that Dino did an absolutely beautiful job with these! They really turned out nice and better than I expected. To top it off, he sent me some wax and Frog Morton's for "patiently waiting". A super kind and inspiring deed that will not go unpunished...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look fantastic. I love the DG Freehand!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

The matching onyx pipe was a really nice touch.:vs_cool:


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

huffer33 said:


> The matching onyx pipe was a really nice touch.:vs_cool:


For sure, he surprised me with that one. At first, I thought I forgot what I sent.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Glad they turned out ok.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Okay my azz, turned out fantastic! That GBD is a stunner!


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Okay my azz, turned out fantastic! That GBD is a stunner!


Love the color depth on that one...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Alright. Need some info on this one. Here's what I know so far. It's a Peterson African Meerschaum. I believe it was made in the Lakey Pipe Factory in the Isle of Man, British Isles who also made pipes for Manx and Barling. The factory closed in 2002 when their sources of meer dried up. It's believed that Peterson stopped having these pipes made in the 1980's (which falls in line with the back story of this pipe). The darkened rim on the bowl was intentional. I've seen pipes similar to this online going from Manx and Peterson, but no one exactly like this one. Any info you guys could provide would be helpful. I'm considering taking this to a local pipe expert in Flint to get his opinion. It clearly has the old style Peterson logo on it (and not on the stem either).


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Finding more info on this one. Turns out it's not a Peterson, but a Pioneer. Still African meer and still imported from the same factory as the meer Peterson. Good logo reference guide here that gave it away.
http://www.pipephil.eu/logos/en/nonbriar/meer.html

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

MattT said:


> Finding more info on this one. Turns out it's not a Peterson, but a Pioneer. Still African meer and still imported from the same factory as the meer Peterson. Good logo reference guide here that gave it away.
> Meerschaum -- Pipes: Logos & Markings
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Had a look at the link you referenced. The stem looks authentic despite not having a logo. It's fun finding out the provenance of vintage pipes.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Piper said:


> Had a look at the link you referenced. The stem looks authentic despite not having a logo. It's fun finding out the provenance of vintage pipes.


This one threw me for a loop. Half the fun is learning about them though.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Have you looked up anything on pioneer at Pipedia or other places?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Champagne InHand said:


> Have you looked up anything on pioneer at Pipedia or other places?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have. It was a picture in Pipedia with the P logo that first got my attention. Still made in the same factory as the Peterson equivalent. They look similar and are often confused for one another. Beautiful looking pipe, just haven't made up my mind on it yet.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Fired up the Casseloni Suprema for the first time tonight with some Sutliff Summer Night compliments of @OneStrangeOne @UBC03 did a magnificent job with this one. There was some salty taste and a little bit of moisture as to be expected after a deep cleaning. I'm in love with the color and finish on this though. It smoked pretty good too, staying much cooler than my Big Ben does. Can't wait to fire up the GBD next and break these things in. That Sav looks awesome as well. I find myself struggling to let any of these beauties go, as the addiction goes I guess.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Been working on this one for a while now. It's getting there. Beautiful pipe too.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

If anyone's interested in these, I posted a thread of prices with pictures over in the WTS/WTB Pipe Stuff thread.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

